# Leaves are yellow and curled UP



## Afghan#1 (May 18, 2008)

Its been about 3 weeks now and my oldest plant has its oldest two leaves ( not cotyledon) turning yellow.  The new leaves are starting to lose its glossy green and curling up, like the bottom oldest leaves.
Its planted in MG organic soil ( not time release ), 3 1/2 inch pots, Ive just given it nutes the last 6-7 waterings, which take place once a day in the morning.  
Liquid nutes by Botanicare.  One is called Pure Blend, an organic compost solution 1.0-0.5-1.0 and the other is Liquid Karma, a biological growth catalyst .1-.1-.5.  It says at germination use 1 tsp/per gallon but I actually used 1/2 tsp/per gallon just to play it safe, after they germinated.  
400 watt HPS, plants are 15 inches away from light.  there is a fan on for my light set up as well as a fan inside my closet which blows out hot air.  
Is it suffering from nute burn, if so should I flush it out with water or put in new soil?  ANyones opinion would be great.


----------



## JohninWI (May 18, 2008)

hmm, that almost looks like a magnesium deficiency?  Can anyone chime in on what that could be?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 18, 2008)

This is a typical MG PH problem, change the soil to un pre nuted potting compost, your feed is too weak, get something at least 10-10-10 or a similar even number or first number slightly higher for its N deficiency, check your waters PH and then after you water it check the PH of the water that comes out the bottom of the pot (this way you will know if your PH adjusted water is still within the PH parameters once actually in the pot soil)


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 18, 2008)

^yup and raise the light for the lil one a couple inches.


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 18, 2008)

After Ive read so many negative things about MG soil I bought another soil called Jiffy Premium Starting Mix.  I used this for my newer sprouts and so far they havnt turned yellow.  The Jiffy mix drains water better and seems to allow the roots to breathe.  I am going to  transplant this one into the newer soil mix and just leave MG alone all together.
Which brand name of Nutes would you reccomend Hippy?  Ive read that FOx Farms, Rapid Gro, and I might consider MG's PAtio.


----------



## lyfr (May 18, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> ^yup and raise the light for the lil one a couple inches.


  thats what i was thinkin too, if your lights are overheatin the plants they usually will _point_ the problem out for you( leaves _pointing_ up towards light) that and PH prob.  Everytime i hear MG mentioned its somebody changin it out cause of problems(overnute or PH)  im sure there is somebody who uses it successfully and probably even swares by it, but ive not yet heard from this person...anybody?


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I bought a PH tester and my ph is high, it was at 7.0.  So i bought this PH Downer and now it s down to about a 6.0.  Im going to lfush my plants out with the newly PHed water.  Hope this works.


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 21, 2008)

before I flushed 2 of my plants drooped.  I immediately flushed them and theyre back up...whew.


----------



## Roken (May 26, 2008)

I would flush the plants with plain water for the next2 weeks.  You potting mix should contain enough nutes to fo the job for at least 30 days so dont add any extras at this point.  You should also look into transplanting into a bigger pot within the next week or so, your plant will soon become rootbound in that smaller pot.  Signs of rootbound are slighly drooping leaves on an otherwise healthy looking plant.  Lay off the nutes and just water for a bit and you'l be fine man.  Peace!


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 26, 2008)

Fosho, Ive been thinking bout transplanting into 1 gallon pots since they are geting older.  NO more nutes, yes, i finally get the point LOL.  Typical newbie mistake huh?


----------



## Roken (May 29, 2008)

We all go thorough it, as john lenon said "I get high with a lil help from my friends". keep up the hard work it will soon pay off


----------



## thugluv420 (Jun 9, 2008)

first time grower needing advise,whats the best soil and nutr. for the plants?


----------



## Roken (Jun 9, 2008)

Wassup thug, 
                    I personaly like using Fox Farm's ocean's forrest, it's a great organic soil that's pretty much ready to go out the bag.  When using this soil, you shouldn't have to add any extra nutes for the first 2 to 3 weeks.  Just use plain water p.h balanced of course.  And as far as nutrients go i like using Advanced nutrients, i seem to get the best results time after time with these guys.  There a lil expensive but they also test their products on MJ, one of the only companys that do that.  You might find Fox farm's line of nutrients easy to use for your first time.  They sell a 3-part formula that works great in soil.  Good luck on your grow man, keep us posted and will do our best to help out.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## The New Girl (Jun 9, 2008)

Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> Its been about 3 weeks now and my oldest plant has its oldest two leaves ( not cotyledon) turning yellow.  The new leaves are starting to lose its glossy green and curling up, like the bottom oldest leaves.
> Its planted in MG organic soil ( not time release ), 3 1/2 inch pots, Ive just given it nutes the last 6-7 waterings, which take place once a day in the morning.
> Liquid nutes by Botanicare.  One is called Pure Blend, an organic compost solution 1.0-0.5-1.0 and the other is Liquid Karma, a biological growth catalyst .1-.1-.5.  It says at germination use 1 tsp/per gallon but I actually used 1/2 tsp/per gallon just to play it safe, after they germinated.
> 400 watt HPS, plants are 15 inches away from light.  there is a fan on for my light set up as well as a fan inside my closet which blows out hot air.
> Is it suffering from nute burn, if so should I flush it out with water or put in new soil?  ANyones opinion would be great.



Just my guess but i think you shouldn't be giving them those nutes so young, it's not a deficiency, but an overdose, just my thought, 
PS Oh i would flush but watch for over watering. Don't rush those babies, they will grow!!! Soil with no nutes is best, you need to be in control of that but i'm only a hydro grower so what do i know, and Roken, I use Advanced Nutrients too, the best i think, and yes, made just for MJ and nothing else, well unless the bad guys asks !!! But your problem is feeding them, flush. or change soil, give them a week i think in plain water to overcome the nutes and then carry on...


----------



## GreenMan74 (Jun 9, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Just my guess but i think you shouldn't be giving them those nutes so young, it's not a deficiency, but an overdose, just my thought,
> PS Oh i would flush but watch for over watering. Don't rush those babies, they will grow!!! Soil with no nutes is best, you need to be in control of that but i'm only a hydro grower so what do i know, and Roken, I use Advanced Nutrients too, the best i think, and yes, made just for MJ and nothing else, well unless the bad guys asks !!! But your problem is feeding them, flush. or change soil, give them a week i think in plain water to overcome the nutes and then carry on...


 
I started my current crop mostly in MG Organic, sad but true. But no problems at all with the soil, upon transplant I found the root development was good also.  I now prefer FoxFarm that I've found a place that sells it.  But the soil should be ok.  
   But yes, what she said ~ no need for nutes until it gets cranking in veg stage, and even then, go easy.  And I also think there's got to be an overwatering problem here with watering daily, unless you're watering very conservatively, but even so, an evenly moist soil day to day cannabis does not like.  Our plants like a wet-dry cycle in soil.  Some growers can do this effectively with psychic powers or dexterity, but when either fails I also use a moisture meter and wait until the bottom of the pot is going into the red.
   New Girl's avatar is now burnt into my retinas.  That, and my nugs soon to be harvested.  Quite a nice juxtaposition.  You rock, New Girl. 
                                                   Llama of Approval  :lama:


----------



## thugluv420 (Jun 10, 2008)

:ciao:  hello there my name is thugluv420 and im very new to the cyber world . thanks for all the info it's all very helpful.      :48:always 420 freindly


----------



## thugluv420 (Jun 10, 2008)

Roken said:
			
		

> Wassup thug,
> I personaly like using Fox Farm's ocean's forrest, it's a great organic soil that's pretty much ready to go out the bag. When using this soil, you shouldn't have to add any extra nutes for the first 2 to 3 weeks. Just use plain water p.h balanced of course. And as far as nutrients go i like using Advanced nutrients, i seem to get the best results time after time with these guys. There a lil expensive but they also test their products on MJ, one of the only companys that do that. You might find Fox farm's line of nutrients easy to use for your first time. They sell a 3-part formula that works great in soil. Good luck on your grow man, keep us posted and will do our best to help out. Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Roken.


 thanks so much for the info. would a plant pop back if it got to much fert and started to burn then was flushed. could it survive?


----------



## Roken (Jun 10, 2008)

Depending on how bad you burned it, is the determaning factor of life and death. But for the most part you should be able to save mostly everything as long as you notice the problem soon enough.  Flushing the plants should be a part of your normal feeding program, I do a heavy flush once a month. I fertalize twice during the week, and end the week by watering with plain water just to make shure my soil is clean weekly.  Flushing on a normal basis help's wash away all the salt build up and any extra nutes the plant is not using.  After a good flush you want feed your plants a mild nutrient formula, nothing too stong because you want to ease back into the normal feeding schedule.  You should sustain normal growth again after a week or so of fixing the problem.  Hope this answers you question, peace and love!!!
Roken.


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thnx guys, my Afghans are in a gallon pot now and seem to be doing much better.  One of them has yellowing on the fan leaves.  Its been awhile since so Im guessing ti needs nutes now, HA.  Oyea also bought a liquid ph tester.


----------

